# Moto-Trampin' travel log.



## CheezusCrust (May 26, 2016)

I finaly feel prepared enough(skill and gear) to start moto-trampin around. I quit my job and took the last twenty bucks I had and headed to Maine. Being from NH I thought it was a good place to test my grit on two wheels. I did not have the packing(sissy) bar as pictured above so had my pack on my back. It was heavy and altered the center of balance on my bike. I took a coastal route into Maine and after several hours of riding I found myself sun baked and road blistered at some mom and pop gas station. As I wallowed in my body pains this ex-con looking fellow approaches with two (18ish) kids with him and starts to shoot the shit with me. He offers to smoke with me witch I gladly accept, so we go down the road to this little picnic area. He ends up giving me a decent size bag of weed and a bunch of papers. Just when I thought the road would taketh from me it giveths me some medical grade cannabis. Feeling fully restored from the guys random act of kindness I ride hard up the coast and make it to this hallmark card like harbor village. 


Met some cool farmer and hippie folk and ended up working on this old farm doing odd jobs(fixing lawn mowers, weed whacking, and clearing land) for a few days. It was nice but the pay was barely enough for me to make it back out of Maine. So I headed out(again with only 20 bucks) and got poured on my way into Portland(yes there are also tons of hipsters here as well) where I tried to crash at the Poland St. punk house but was ultimately denied, they still gave me some cool leather pants and a canteen though(thanks!). A traveling band was there and agreed to let me crash in their van. Next day I got up and cruised back into NH.... 
So that was my Maine experience. I am tramping New England until the end of June and then I intend to start tramping westward with washington state my destination. Tomorrow I'll be heading to Gloucester MA to see some real fucking hahhhbahs dude and hopefully some more odd job work.


----------



## CheezusCrust (Jun 11, 2016)

So a quick update from my shitty phone. I traveled down to Gloucester to find a beautiful harbor and a city steeped in history. I could litterally picture it back in the day, a lot of the buildings were preserved. The city and harbor were so nice to see, the people not so much. Capitalist greed rule that city. Rich Italians flaunting wealth rule the city. Imports and platinum chains rule the city, not a friendly place for a traveler. Still I enjoyed the history and natural beauty of it. I suggest checking out stage fort park and half moon beach , very historic and cool. After that get the fuck out of that consumerist nightmare. I then traveled north into Hampton nh were some friends have put me up. My time on the harbors have left me itching to become an old salt boat punk. I found a sailing guide from 1960 at the local dump that is a gold mine of sailing knowledge. I will buy a boat and sail the carribean some day but for now destiny has other plans for me. One of my best friends from a nearby town has agreed to invest in a van and travel with me. I love my motorcycle but the lack of instruments and company is a true downer. The opportunity to travel with a good friend and play music is too great for me to resist. Also the opportunity to pick up other travelers is nice, an opportunity I do not have on two wheels. So here I lay in Hampton nh selling painted rocks and cool stories to zombies wearing slave labored sneakers. The beach goers are the epitome of disgusting consumerist greed. They must consume and consume all the while glued to their phones. The money for the van cannot come soon enough...


----------



## CheezusCrust (Jun 12, 2016)

So me and above described friend went random night fishing with some people we met. At first my primary goal was to just get drunk and listen to the bullfrogs but they soon caught a tender sized Horn pout (very similar to a catfish) the hook was buried in its gullet and I knew it was going to die if we released it. I fish to eat so I filleted it and we built a little fire in a rock ledge overlooking the steamy mountain pond. It was delicious and I taught our guests how to fillet a fish. I watched the sunrise and we cruised back to sleep. I'm heading up to Laconia nh to check out bike week. It's one of the biggest motorcycle rallies in the country. Not excited for the crowds but pretty pumped to see the bikes.


----------



## CheezusCrust (Jun 16, 2016)

Bikes beer and rock n roll. That's how best to describe bike week in Laconia NH. I had a fucking blast there and met a ton of cool people from old school scooter tramps to retires that rode across the country to get there. I saw a bunch of great bands all for free and ate like a king off of all the abandoned plates of fries and chicken fingers. Everywhere I went people would buy me beer or give me a pull off their flask. I definetly felt welcomed and at home with all of the other bikers. An amtrak train would roll right into the boardwalk every half hour or so and the mount Washington big ass ship would roll into the harbor every couple of hours. A ton of cops present but i never saw them harassing anyone. First night I snuck into the vending camping area and camped. Woke up to a pissed off event worker telling me I can't camp there anymore haha. It was just fine as there is so many abandoned camps and wooded pull offs in the area it's a rural squatters paradise. Second night I got really drunk and was out of my gourd on some mushrooms a friendly festive type guy gave me I decided to get even more ballsy with my camping. I camped virtually in the middle of the festivities behind this monument in the bushes. I was litterally right on the shore of the water and could reach out and put my hand in it if I wanted. I slept in and chilled in the bush for a while before packing up and cruising around the festivities again for a few hours. Now I'm just chilling at a friends again. Going to ride up north to pick a friend up on the back of the bike and were cruising to Portland ME to see Days N Daze and leftover crack. Super fuckin pumped for that!


----------

